# Separazione coniugale e questioni fiscali relative



## qwerty (15 Agosto 2013)

Buonasera, vorrei qualche consiglio su come muovermi dal punto di vista fiscale per il fatto che mi sto separando da mio marito.
 Abbiamo una figlia di ssette anni, attualmente a carico al 100% a mio marito che ha il reddito più alto; io sono dipendente part time; casa coniugale di proprietà al 50% che per gli accordi della separazione dovrebbe essere ceduta a me; assegno di mantenimento per il figlio concordato di 500 euro. L'accordo verrà depositato in Tribunale dopo le ferie, quindi il tutto è ancora "ufficioso". Vorrei sapere come muovermi una volta ufficializzata la cosa.

 Domande:

 1) Ai fini delle detrazioni d'imposta, la figlia dovrà risultare al 50% ad entrambi, corretto?
 2) Gli assegni familiari (attualmente richiesti solo da mio marito) dovrò percepirli interamente io, giusto?
 3) Per il mantenimento della figlia mi hanno detto che non è necessario fare il 730 mentre deve essere fatto per l'eventuale cifra passata a me come coniuge, giusto?
 4) Nel caso, visto che non l'ho mai fatto, quando deve essere fatto il 730?
 5) Avendo reddito familiare sotto i 36.000 euro abbiamo fatto la dichiarazione ISEE per usufruire di agevolazioni varie; per l'anno in corso deve essere rifatta o verrà rifatta l'anno prossimo per il reddito di quest'anno?

 Avete indicazioni "pratiche" da darmi su cosa altro è opportuno e necessario fare da parte mia? 

 GRAZIE mille!


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2013)

hai pensato di rivolgerti ad un CAF?

ti serve qualcuno che ti assista annualmente nella redazione della dichiarazione dei redditi,oltretutto loro sono anche aggiornatissimi sulle ultime novità sul tema.

certo,ti toccherà prendere una tessera sindacale,ma credo che nella tua situazione tu non possa fare diversamente


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Buonasera, vorrei qualche consiglio su come muovermi dal punto di vista fiscale per il fatto che mi sto separando da mio marito.
> Abbiamo una figlia di ssette anni, attualmente a carico al 100% a mio marito che ha il reddito più alto; io sono dipendente part time; casa coniugale di proprietà al 50% che per gli accordi della separazione dovrebbe essere ceduta a me; assegno di mantenimento per il figlio concordato di 500 euro. L'accordo verrà depositato in Tribunale dopo le ferie, quindi il tutto è ancora "ufficioso". Vorrei sapere come muovermi una volta ufficializzata la cosa.
> 
> Domande:
> ...


Segui il consiglio di perplesso rivolgiti ad un CAAF ....spesso sono meglio dei commercialisti, peraltro il costo è minimo


----------



## qwerty (15 Agosto 2013)

Grazie mille!


----------

